

John C. Dvorak: Windows8 should drop the tiles or will fail - hernan7
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2393269,00.asp

======
recoiledsnake
Err, the tiles support icons too. A lot of tiles on Windows Phone apps are
just icons. Eg see some at <http://www.wp7applist.com/>

Tiles are better because you can get to see updates on things like weather
etc. without having to open the app. Example, you can have a Fedex tracker app
that updates when the item status changes, but without bothering you with a
full fledged notification.

